# Capt Future returns



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt was;
CAPTAIN FUTURE - MOVIE © 2009
mit dem besten Capt Future Titelintro, natürlich unserem.
( Edit oder war der Film schon da? Völlig verpeilt falls ja )
Und das hier ist quasie orgininal;
Captain Future (1/3) 1 Cap.1 - YouTube
( ja damals wurde sogar im Kinderprogramm geraucht. xD )
Hier noch ein extendet Intro, besonders schön und ausgiebig;
Captain Future - Theme - YouTube


----------



## derP4computer (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Ding als Film kommt, dann schlafe ich die Nacht abends vor dem Kino.


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

> Wenn das Ding als Film kommt, dann schlafe ich die Nacht abends vor dem Kino.


 

Oh ja!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Geschichte wabert seit 2010 durchs Internet.
Christian Alvart (Regisseur von "Antikörper" und "Pandorum") hat die Filmrechte dazu und plant seit dem eine Realverfilmung ist großen Stil.
Doch das ist nicht so einfach, so eine internationale Produktion in dem Ausmaß würde locker 150-200 Million Dollar kosten und da Captain Future in den USA mehr oder weniger unbekannt ist, wird er kaum in den USA Geldgeber finden. Und in Deutschland kannst du solche Produktionen eben vergessen, keine Filmförderung macht so viel Geld locker und ohne Filmförderung wird in Deutschland kein Film produziert.

Michael Herbigs Film "Traumschiff Surprise" hat rund 9 Millionen gekostet (alleine 2 Millionen für die Spezialeffekte --  ja, es gab tatsächlich welche ) und er hatte Probleme gehabt, den über die Filmförderung zu finanzieren, weil die eben "Kulturell wichtige Projekte antreiben will... bla bla bla), einen Teil hat er selbst finanziert, wenn ich nicht irre.

Wie also Christian Alvart einen solchen Streifen ohne Hollywood Millionen finanzieren will, weiß wohl nur er selbst. Da er aber deutscher ist und ein riesen Fan der Serie aus den 80ern ist, wird er sicher an der deutschen Musik festhalten wollen und nicht die originale aus Japan benutzen (was aber auch hier wieder eine rechtliche Sache ist, denn die Rechte an der Musik sind ja beim Film nicht immer enthalten).

Aber ohne die Musik von Christian Bruhn wäre Captain Future in Deutschland sicher nicht so populär geworden. Das ZDF hat nur den Fehler gemacht und die Serie als Kinderserie verkaufen zu wollen, was sie eigentlich nicht ist.

Hier mal der Sound von Christian Bruhn, kennt praktisch jeder.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so4E2EpXNGU

Hier das Thema, in schicker 3D Animation.
Eine neue Serie in Computer Animation könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, wie z.B. Star Wars The Clone Wars. Computer Animation würde sehr gut zu Future passen, davon neue Folgen wäre schon sehr cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZADr26oQ-k

Hier mal das japanische Original... man man, da kann man Christian Bruhn nur danken, dass wir seine Musik haben. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPncFh_sR0Y


----------



## oldDirty (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir auch so einige Intro's reingezogen, alle fail³. 
Nur unsere ist wirklich future.
Übrigends erinnern nur mich die Musikvideos von Daft Punk an den Capt? 
Dailymotion - Daft Punk - One More Time - a Musik video
Dailymotion - Daft Punk - Aerodynamic - une vidéo Musik
Dailymotion - Daft Punk-harder better faster stronger - une vidéo Musik
Ist zwar kein direkter Zusammenhang, erinnert mich aber stark daran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Ob auch sowas im Kinofilm reinkommt? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx76jzfbDJU


----------



## oldDirty (27. Oktober 2011)

xD

Wo er recht hat...


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch alle Folgen auf Platte. Man wie schön war das damals.


----------



## oldDirty (27. Oktober 2011)

Wahnsinn, die DVD Kollektion kostet min 100€ @ Amazon. 
Jeden Euro wert, irgendwann werd ich sie mir holen. Vor allem dann ungeschnitten und mit allen Folgen.


----------



## -angeldust- (28. Oktober 2011)

oldDirty schrieb:


> Hab mir auch so einige Intro's reingezogen, alle fail³.
> Nur unsere ist wirklich future.
> Übrigends erinnern nur mich die Musikvideos von Daft Punk an den Capt?
> Dailymotion - Daft Punk - One More Time - a Musik video
> ...


 
Oh ja!!!!!!
Hab mir dazu auch ne DVD+Blu ray geleistet-das komplette Daft Punk Album mit dem Film!!!
Der heißt Interstella 5555: Interstella 5555: The 5tory of the 5ecret 5tar 5ystem Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Daft Punk, Kazuhisa Takenouchi: DVD & Blu-ray
Die Rezension bei amazon sagt eigentlich schon alles über die Genialität der Blu Ray aus...
In den Charts waren ja nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Lieder des Albums...
Aber auf der Blu-ray is der komplette Film-glaube der wurde nur für das Album gemacht?
Is auf jeden Fall genial!
Blu ray an, 5.1 Anlage aufdrehen an, Fernseher an, und dann gute Musik mit nem spitzen visuellen Hintergrund reinziehen!!!
Kommt heute noch gut!!!
Na dann weiß ich was ich mache wenn ich die Tage mal wieder sturmfrei hab


Ach ja Capt. Future....
Einer der Helden meiner Jugend-was für ein Sound... 
Thema abonniert!


----------



## oldDirty (28. Oktober 2011)

Ach was, das wusste ich echt nicht, der Trickfilm-Zeichner von Capt Future hat auch diese Stella Serie gemacht? 
Wahnsinn, mir kam der Stil von den Vid's eben sehr bekannt vor, obwohl japanische Animefiguren ja beinahe alle so riesen Augen und seltsame Köpfe haben, hat mich Stella5 wirklich sehr stark an Capt. F. erinnert.
D alag ich mal wirklich einmal gut mit meiner Intuition, oh Gott was für ein weibliches Wort.


----------

